# Need some input



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I just came across the fact that you can purchase a 50 CAL. muzzleloader barrel for a Mossberg 500. So I went to Dick's and Gander to see if they had or could order one. No luck at either. Has anyone have any info on this product or know of somewhere in Northeastern Ohio I could find one? I have found them online but most are out of stock. I rather spend local if possible!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I know Bass Pro carries them


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I went to Pro Bass Online, they had replacement barrels but; they did not list the muzzleloader barrel.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i would try fin feather fur on rt 250 in ashland. off I-71


----------



## keiffer158 (May 25, 2005)

e-bay and the gun shows are a geat place to look


----------



## ab8jc (Feb 19, 2007)

Do they make such a critter for the 870?


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Deer Hunter in Barberton might carry them. They have a very knowledgable staff that could probably help you out.


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Is the DEER HUNTER back open for business?
I'll second fins and feather in Ashland.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

i heard deer hunter has moved over on manchester road going towards norton marine , i think they changed there name too. they had a gold mine over there at barber road,


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The Deer Hunter is now in Coventry Plaza on Manchester Rd.

They are now simply called "The Gun Shop". Their new number is 330-644-8797

I was there yesterday.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Mossberg is the only company that I'm aware of that offered a ML conversion kit for a shotgun. I actually thought they quit making them. You'd be money ahead to just buy a dedicated muzzleloader. Though I've never used the Mossburg conversion, I suspect there's a reason you can't find one.


----------



## ab8jc (Feb 19, 2007)

M.Magis said:


> Mossberg is the only company that I'm aware of that offered a ML conversion kit for a shotgun. I actually thought they quit making them. You'd be money ahead to just buy a dedicated muzzleloader. Though I've never used the Mossburg conversion, I suspect there's a reason you can't find one.


Thanks for your thoughts, Magis.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Fakebait,

I checked with 5 of my distributors and none of them have them in stock. However, you can purchase barrels direct from Mossberg.

The muzzleloader barrel from Mossberg is $103.

http://www.mossberg.com/cgi-bin/commerce.exe?preadd=action&key=95302


----------

